# Bronze spots



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

I got a few fan leaves with this on it, is it potassium or something else ? I have 5 fans one oscillation fan what can I do to correct this I only see like 2-3 not all of them


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks like a bit of nute burn going on there.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Looks like a bit of nute burn going on there.


Ahhh ok I might of went over board with the molasses and compost tea should I flush when my medium is dry again I’m happy this is nute burn and not fungus


----------



## fellowsped (Jul 26, 2021)

Doesn't nute burn normally present with browning of the leaf from the outer edge inward? Didn't think nute burn generally did the spot thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2021)

I think they meant you splashed something on the leaves.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I think they meant you splashed something on the leaves.


I do a foliar spray every 1-3 days but half recommended on neem oil dish soap and little epsom could this be it when it doesn’t fully dry off the leaves I do it 40 mins before lights go out I thought nute burn was supposed to be on the side and the tips


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

And it’s not fungus. Because it doesn’t rub off


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2021)

The nute burn is visible on the tips. I am not keen on that foliar spray idea.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

leafminer said:


> The nute burn is visible on the tips. I am not keen on that foliar spray idea.


Well I read it was good preventative maintenance against bugs in indoor grow so I don’t wanna risk it besides that everything else is good


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 27, 2021)

I didn’t foliar spray this one and I didn’t splash nothing on this one so this has to be something else only affecting my old leaves not my new growth


----------



## BigJer (Aug 9, 2021)

Nute burn typically turns the leaves white or very pale. Sensi Cal's Cal/Mag is my recommendation because it not only has Calcium and Magnesium, it also has Zinc and Iron which if you are on a filter, like myself, will remove those very important minerals. I am no expert at all but I did stay at a Best Western last night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Genetics some leaves turn purple like that I can not see the spots sorry


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Genetics some leaves turn purple like that I can not see the spots sorry


Hey found out I had leaf fungus so I cut them all off haven’t seen none since


----------

